# How often does your dog Pee.....



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

I posted a while ago about my pup having an issue regarding holding his pee. I thought maybe UTI (he is a 8.5 month old fixed male) or stones or something. He got checked out and it turns out to be nothing. He pees comes inside the house and 15 minutes later wants to go back out. He goes out pees a few squirts and does the same thing. Sometimes he is fine and will just play for a while. During the night he has lasted as long as 9-10 hours without going out. It is just someday's he seems to go a lot. He is not on medication, gets on average the same amount of water each day, and seems fine everywhere else. Sometimes when he does pee it kinda dribbles out or squirts in intervals. Also sometimes he will go to the door to go out and when I am getting the leash he will leak a little as he is walking around.....I guess I am asking how often does your dog pee?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Goldens pee more than some other dogs, and drink more water too. They pant more, they play and run more, and they drink more. They just cycle things faster, because they're more active and I think the constant panting (at least here, where it's so hot almost all the time) makes them drink more. It took a while for me to get used to it the first time I had a Golden. That said, if it's really excessive, or if they can't make it through the night I always begin to suspect a UTI. Our Francine sometimes pees just because she's out... even if she doesn't really HAVE to yet, if you know what I mean. She's got the habit that any time I take her out, or walk her when we're out in the car somewhere, she should squeeze out anything in there!


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Goldens pee more than some other dogs, and drink more water too. They pant more, they play and run more, and they drink more. They just cycle things faster, because they're more active and I think the constant panting (at least here, where it's so hot almost all the time) makes them drink more. It took a while for me to get used to it the first time I had a Golden. That said, if it's really excessive, or if they can't make it through the night I always begin to suspect a UTI. Our Francine sometimes pees just because she's out... even if she doesn't really HAVE to yet, if you know what I mean. She's got the habit that any time I take her out, or walk her when we're out in the car somewhere, she should squeeze out anything in there!


I thought UTI but then the vet said no...I learned it's not as common for a male to get it as a female dog. He doesn't pant a lot only if he is excited or playing. Right now it's cold so we will see what his deal is in the summer. It's weird because sometimes he can hold it and sometimes he can't. I wonder if he just wants to go outside


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I know that when I take my guys for a walk they must each pee 15 times but that is just marking behavior. I also know that they can easily hold it for 8 hours if they need to. Most evenings they go out 3-4 times but I think those trips are more security checks.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think he may just want to go out, and since he's there, he pees  You are correct, a UTI is much more common in a female.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I will throw a thought out there though I will be honest I have no idea how to train otherwise. 

Most males don't "pee" like females, they "mark" and just release a small amount all over the place. Perhaps since your male is immature he is not doing what "needs" to be done, just marking like he thinks he should. 

I have a marking female it is ANNOYING she won't do anything inside, and she does not need to go outside excessively but on a walk she has to pee on almost everyones yard. Especially if they have a dog. 

Perhaps you could control his water intake, not let him have it all the time allow him drinking times and control the consumption. That might help reduce the need. I never have monitored water my dogs have access all day and all night, they drink a lot but they don't have issues. 

I would probably discuss again with my vet. The behavior is different, perhaps he has a physical condition with his bladder? Heck I don't know. It could also be a juvenile thing. Or he might suggest a food change. Something is bound to help. Good luck


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I think he may just want to go out, and since he's there, he pees  You are correct, a UTI is much more common in a female.


Vito will do this. He will go out and squeeze out a couple dribbles..but really he just wanted to go outside!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My boys are much older. They can hold it a long time! Sometimes they are in the house all day with me and don't ask to go out. Then I either realize they haven't been out all day or we go out to get the mail, and Selka will pee forever!!!! Poor guy!!!

In the evening they seem to go out more! and Gunner does the marking thing. Selka never has. We call him the girl cause he squats to pee and he's pretty. : )


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> My boys are much older. They can hold it a long time! Sometimes they are in the house all day with me and don't ask to go out. Then I either realize they haven't been out all day or we go out to get the mail, and Selka will pee forever!!!! Poor guy!!!
> 
> In the evening they seem to go out more! and Gunner does the marking thing. Selka never has. We call him the girl cause he squats to pee and he's pretty. : )



Dillon is the same way!! He will never let me know he has to pee in any way.. but usually he gets a ton of outside potty breaks because Sam wants to go out every **** hour.. LOL Sam really just wants to go outside and patrol his yard.. but sometimes if Sam is especially tired, or not whining to go out as often, I just forget.. or if we go to bed somewhat early, the next morning I'll realize its been like 10-12 hours since they've gone out.. and Dillon will pee a RIVER... squatting of course haha and Sam.. well he'll wait til Dillon's done and just squirt over his pee, and then in several spots all over the yard.


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

Who knows....at night he just pees a bunch then right back to bed...during the day though he pee's and 15 minutes later pees then 10 minutes later is pacing/running inside from the back door to the front door....it's so annoying when you are trying to watch a movie or something.....


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Could just be trying to get your attention. If he is young, he know you watch for the "gotta go" sign and give him attention. He probably just has you figured out.


----------

